# Messi non vuole rinnovare.



## Tifo'o (3 Luglio 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato da Cadena Ser, Messi avrebbe deciso di bloccare le discussioni in vista del rinnovo del contratto col Barcellona che scade nel 2021. Il motivo alla base di questa decisione è la situazione "Politica" all'interno del club. Messi è accusato di coinvolgimento in manovre "segrete" nella guerra contro l'attuale allenatore Quique Setièn. L'argentino sembra ormai stanco delle continue accuse dopo il caso Abidal/Bartomeu di qualche mese fa.


----------



## Goro (3 Luglio 2020)

Finalmente può andare alla magica Inter dei grandi cinesi


----------



## Mika (3 Luglio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Finalmente può andare alla magica Inter dei grandi cinesi



Te scherzi, se accetta un ingaggio da 5/6M come ultimo suo contratto è facile che l'Inter possa prenderlo.


----------



## Goro (3 Luglio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Te scherzi, se accetta un ingaggio da 5/6M come ultimo suo contratto è facile che l'Inter possa prenderlo.



Potrebbero prenderlo, ma Messi (come CR7) non credo proprio si accontenterebbe di meno di 30 milioni l'anno, 20 ad essere generosi


----------



## Black (3 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Cadena Ser, Messi avrebbe deciso di bloccare le discussioni in vista del rinnovo del contratto col Barcellona che scade nel 2021. Il motivo alla base di questa decisione è la situazione "Politica" all'interno del club. Messi è accusato di coinvolgimento in manovre "segrete" nella guerra contro l'attuale allenatore Quique Setièn. L'argentino sembra ormai stanco delle continue accuse dopo il caso Abidal/Bartomeu di qualche mese fa.



è già nostro. Ha messo un like sulla pagina del Milan qualche giorno fa


----------



## Pit96 (3 Luglio 2020)

E come tutti gli anni rinnoverà. Finirà la carriera al Barcellona


----------



## Hellscream (3 Luglio 2020)

Domani prima pagina a titoli cubitali della Gazzetta

"Messi ha scelto la GGGIUVE."


----------



## Dany20 (3 Luglio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> E come tutti gli anni rinnoverà. Finirà la carriera al Barcellona


Sicuro.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Luglio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Potrebbero prenderlo, ma Messi (come CR7) non credo proprio si accontenterebbe di meno di 30 milioni l'anno, 20 ad essere generosi



Ne prende 43 come base fissa più i bonus per un totale di circa 75 milioni 
E si accontenta di 5 o 6 milioni per andare all’Inter?


----------



## Dany20 (3 Luglio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Potrebbero prenderlo, ma Messi (come CR7) non credo proprio si accontenterebbe di meno di 30 milioni l'anno, 20 ad essere generosi


Solo la Juve in Italia potrebbe permettergli un lauto stipendio. Ergo, all'Inter non andrà mai.


----------



## Snake (3 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Cadena Ser, Messi avrebbe deciso di bloccare le discussioni in vista del rinnovo del contratto col Barcellona che scade nel 2021. Il motivo alla base di questa decisione è la situazione "Politica" all'interno del club. Messi è accusato di coinvolgimento in manovre "segrete" nella guerra contro l'attuale allenatore Quique Setièn. L'argentino sembra ormai stanco delle continue accuse dopo il caso Abidal/Bartomeu di qualche mese fa.



notizia data da fonte molto affidabile e credibile, vicina al clan Messi. c'è sicuramente qualcosa che bolle


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Luglio 2020)

Penso che si muoverebbe solo per raggiungere Pep...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Cadena Ser, Messi avrebbe deciso di bloccare le discussioni in vista del rinnovo del contratto col Barcellona che scade nel 2021. Il motivo alla base di questa decisione è la situazione "Politica" all'interno del club. Messi è accusato di coinvolgimento in manovre "segrete" nella guerra contro l'attuale allenatore Quique Setièn. L'argentino sembra ormai stanco delle continue accuse dopo il caso Abidal/Bartomeu di qualche mese fa.



Fossi in lui andrei all'Atalanta, in due mesi diventa alto due metri


----------



## hiei87 (3 Luglio 2020)

Il Barcellona è una polveriera non da poco. A meno che non si ritrovino in casa qualche nuovo Messi e Iniesta, li vedo molto male per gli anni a venire.
Comunque credo che Messi alla fine rinnoverà. In caso contrario, ormai non ci sarebbe da stupirsi se finisse dai gobbi o all'inter. Francamente mi stupirei più di vederlo in Premier.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Luglio 2020)

Per me rinnova per il semplice fatto che non ha le palle di testarsi in un altro contesto. 
Non le ha mai avute. 

Nel caso dovesse svegliarsi e provare ad andare altrove, per me o va al City da Guardiola, o va al Chelsea, o va all'Inter.


----------



## Snake (3 Luglio 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per me rinnova per il semplice fatto che non ha le palle di testarsi in un altro contesto.
> Non le ha mai avute.
> 
> Nel caso dovesse svegliarsi e provare ad andare altrove, per me o va al City da Guardiola, o va al Chelsea, o va all'Inter.



giusto per capire, tutti quelli che hanno giocato in una sola squadra sono dei senzapalle? oppure diventano bandiere a convenienza?


----------



## Djici (3 Luglio 2020)

Lo sapete tutti dove giocherà l'anno prossimo.
Con Arnault e Guardiola


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Luglio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> giusto per capire, tutti quelli che hanno giocato in una sola squadra sono dei senzapalle? oppure diventano bandiere a convenienza?



Che Messi sia una bandiera è fuori di dubbio.
Ma un conto, se permetti, è essere bandiera come Maldini, Zanetti, Del Piero o ancora Giggs, Lampard, Gerrard etc in campionati ultracompetitivi, con grandi risultati in nazionale per la maggior parte di loro, un altro è fare incetta di titoli negli anni di Guardiola e poi vincere UNA CL in 10 ANNI col Barca e steccare regolarmente in nazionale. 

Lo voglio vedere alla prova, in un altro contesto.


----------



## Snake (3 Luglio 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che Messi sia una bandiera è fuori di dubbio.
> Ma un conto, se permetti, è essere bandiera come Maldini, Zanetti, Del Piero o ancora Giggs, Lampard, Gerrard etc in campionati ultracompetitivi, con grandi risultati in nazionale per la maggior parte di loro, un altro è fare incetta di titoli negli anni di Guardiola e poi vincere UNA CL in 10 ANNI col Barca e steccare regolarmente in nazionale.
> 
> Lo voglio vedere alla prova, in un altro contesto.



di questi solo Del Piero ha vinto con la nazionale, giocando una partita da titolare in tutto il torneo. Lampard e Gerrard finali mondiali o europee le hanno viste col binocolo nella loro carriera. Messi ha vinto 10 liga in un campionato dove compete pure il Real Madrid e per 10 anni si è confrontato nello stesso campionato contro l'altro giocatore più forte di questa epoca, e c'erano pure l'Atletico che faceva finali di champions e Siviglia che vinceva europa league a ripetizione. Se non è competitivo un campionato del genere alzo le mani.


----------



## davidelynch (3 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lo sapete tutti dove giocherà l'anno prossimo.
> Con Arnault e Guardiola


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Luglio 2020)

Che cosa triste comunque, un club come il Barcellona, deve essere ostaggio di un solo giocatore manco fosse Ramses 2. E' pagato profumatamente per giocare ora vuole pure fare il DS e l'allenatore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Cadena Ser, Messi avrebbe deciso di bloccare le discussioni in vista del rinnovo del contratto col Barcellona che scade nel 2021. Il motivo alla base di questa decisione è la situazione "Politica" all'interno del club. Messi è accusato di coinvolgimento in manovre "segrete" nella guerra contro l'attuale allenatore Quique Setièn. L'argentino sembra ormai stanco delle continue accuse dopo il caso Abidal/Bartomeu di qualche mese fa.


Sicuramente Gazidis sta provando ad acquistarlo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Cadena Ser, Messi avrebbe deciso di bloccare le discussioni in vista del rinnovo del contratto col Barcellona che scade nel 2021. Il motivo alla base di questa decisione è la situazione "Politica" all'interno del club. Messi è accusato di coinvolgimento in manovre "segrete" nella guerra contro l'attuale allenatore Quique Setièn. L'argentino sembra ormai stanco delle continue accuse dopo il caso Abidal/Bartomeu di qualche mese fa.



Ormai Messi pensa al dopo.
La cosa che gli interessa é decidere e far parte della cordata che controllerá il Barca nel prossimo futuro.
Ricordo che li si decide con le elezioni tra i soci.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Penso che si muoverebbe solo per raggiungere Pep...



Ma non gliene frega una mazza di andare a giocare a pallone in un altro club, lui vuole controllare il Barca


----------



## EmmePi (5 Luglio 2020)

Da fonti "sicure"... Galliani sta seriamente cercando di portarlo a Monza!


----------

